# Something more than simple fulfillment services



## mkarolian (Feb 2, 2010)

The company I represent is looking for someone who offers a soup to nuts apparel selling solution that is a step above the traditional small order services. 

We are currently using a service that prints one-off shirts when a customer orders. This is not a solution that is going to scale well for us, but we don't have warehouse space or someone to coordinate shipping the shirts to buyers.

Are there any fulfillment services that allow a company to purchase inventory upfront while the printer handles purchasing and shipping?

Thanks!
Matt


----------



## iT (Feb 5, 2010)

mkarolian,

Check your PM. I sent you a message on this.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

PrintMojo - sell custom t-shirts - quality screen printed and embroidered products in your own online store. is set up that way.


----------



## Article.1 (May 23, 2008)

Article.1 Apparel offers a complete range of 3PL and fulfillment services that include sourcing, warehousing, pick and pack, live inventory, software integration etc...
Contact Article.1 Apparel at 714-352-0600 Article.1 Logistics


----------



## Threadbird (Sep 29, 2009)

Another good option for you would be Storenvy - www.storenvy.com We offer completely free stores. Contact me with questions regarding our online stores anytime or for special pricing on our award winning apparel production as well.


----------



## skibum (Feb 19, 2006)

We offer DTG fulfillment from three locations nationwide (California, Colorado, and New York). We automatically select the best location closest to your customer on a per-order basis.

US and International shipping, over 10% of our business is international.

Turnaround time is always less than 3 business days, currently we're averaging 1.7 days.

We have an API for automatic order submission, everything is computerized with auto-confirmation emails, programmatic access to your order history, etc. We can even render real-time previews through the API and you can integrate this into your own site or business processes.

Over 20,000 per day DTG fulfillment capacity on 8+ Kornit machines. Lots of sublimation capacity too.

We have custom pricing plans. Contact us for more information.


----------

